# Kitchen remodel



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

This is a kitchen a remodel that I just finished a couple weeks ago. All the cabinets were hand fitted from another kitchen it was pretty awesome see it come together while I was working there.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Re-models are nice. Yours looks great.

Did anything unforeseen occur? Or was it just run-of-the-mill plain and ordinary?


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

Without getting into specifics. There was plenty of in-seen obstacles. Put it this way the ho went through 3 contractors. The 3rd company actually knew how to handle this type of job this kitchen was removed from another house in another state and was built into this kitchen. As for me it was cut and drie until I found out the range was 80,000btus and I had to upsize they're gas pipe from 1" to 1.25"


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

> l I found out the range was 80,000btus and I had to upsize they're gas pipe from 1" to 1.25"


Who owned this house. Tim Allen?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

OK I can't resist,,,,, I see a lot of carpenters work here, no piping,,,,,,,,no island venting, just a faucet, sink, range and a frig after the fact.

Are you pointing out the quality of the cabinets?????

:jester:Just kidding:jester: finished product looks good.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Team BP said:


> Without getting into specifics. There was plenty of in-seen obstacles. Put it this way the ho went through 3 contractors. The 3rd company actually knew how to handle this type of job this kitchen was removed from another house in another state and was built into this kitchen. As for me it was cut and drie until I found out the range was 80,000btus and I had to upsize they're gas pipe from 1" to 1.25"


 






Something usually pops up in a re-model that I didn't see. With new construction, everyone knows what's going on; everyhing is new. With a re-model, who knows what's lurking behind the walls.....

1 1/4" gas line to the stove? I have run that size to outside pool heaters that had 400,000 btus, but not to a residential stove. At least they'll have plenty of gas.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Swank !


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Sounds like the BTU load from stove bumped the gas main up to 1.25. I had the same issue in a house with pool, gas insert fireplaces, tankless and 2 high efficiency furnaces. They also had 2 laundry rooms and a massive Viking stove cook top combo. 2" gas main was needed


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is the island waste and vent. As you guys can see not much room to work with. I had to get really creative to make it all fit and be serviceable.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Team BP said:


> Here is the island waste and vent. As you guys can see not much room to work with. I had to get really creative to make it all fit and be serviceable.


They have no place to put the 409!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Team BP said:


> Here is the island waste and vent. As you guys can see not much room to work with. I had to get really creative to make it all fit and be serviceable.


Wtf????!! Did you ever take your j man test and passed???


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

1 1/2 ??????

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I see some drain cleaner with a saw, the first time they dump a crapload of rice in that disposer...:laughing:

Did you cement the slip joints or, just prime them? :whistling2:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I see some drain cleaner with a saw, the first time they dump a crapload of rice in that disposer...:laughing: Did you cement the slip joints or, just prime them? :whistling2:


 hmm looks like dope


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-vlFHlSm1r4#


Not one to bash peoples work but....damn nature your scary


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

MTDUNN said:


> hmm looks like dope


Ya guess you're right...
Okay, Megalock on a slip joint...
Ya I don't do that either...:laughing:


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

Btw this job passed inspection with no issues I did run a 2" waste up to where it goes through the floor. This had all odds against me double rear bowl in a 27" cabinet meant for a single bowl. Oh by the way the carpenter moved the island 9" on me and didn't tell me until I showed up to do finish. He wouldn't builder me a false wall for my waste and vent cause there isn't enough space for the bar side. It is what it is. At the end of the day it works it's serviceable and it's been inspected. Believe me I would of done it the way I usually do but I couldn't. Btw where the left bowl is that's where the trash barrels go and that's all the height I could get for the waste.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Glad your out east, Illinois State Code would require two separate traps into the 2" waste and the dishwasher could not discharge into the disposal.

Hate it when they want to put 10lb's of crap in a 2lb. cabinet........


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Code here, sink to have its own p trap.. and dishwasher waste line be fasten to highest point under cabinet before connecting to drain.. and another stupid code here that not allowed to connect to disposal that the inspectors can't explain why it can't.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Code here, sink to have its own p trap.. and dishwasher waste line be fasten to highest point under cabinet before connecting to drain.. and another stupid code here that not allowed to connect to disposal that the inspectors can't explain why it can't.


Dw loop to underside of counter here too, but we connect to disposal. I have NEVER seen any problem with it. Sinks are always big enough to handle the discharge of the dw in case of stoppage.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Code here, sink to have its own p trap.. and dishwasher waste line be fasten to highest point under cabinet before connecting to drain.. and another stupid code here that not allowed to connect to disposal that the inspectors can't explain why it can't.


From what I was told years ago when this came down. It was to keep sudzing down.

Similar to requiring the "Y-branch" tailpiece under the bowl to connect the dishwasher drain to.

Yep, as high under cabinet as possible to help assure the dishwasher stays trapped and does not siphon out (doubt it), or connect to an approved air gap fitting mounted in the counter top.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I prefer a combination waste and vent to a loop vent anyday of the week. Have to install a AAV to meet code if a disposer is hooked to it, even though it's not needed. Install 3" all the way to the sink.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

GAN said:


> Yep, as high under cabinet as possible to help assure the dishwasher stays trapped and does not siphon out (doubt it), or connect to an approved air gap fitting mounted in the counter top.


Not so sure about the siphoning thing. However, of you get a kitchen sink stoppage (common) and you have a deteriorated check flap on the outlet of the dishwasher (also common) at the same time (not hard to imagine) then a situation arises allowing water of very questionable quality to enter the dishwasher in short spurts of kitchen sink use. Extended use floods the dishwasher until water hits the floor. If the loop is extended to bottom of countertop, then the sink must fill to the top before this can happen. The user will note the stoppage before the water can backflow into dishwasher.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

GAN said:


> From what I was told years ago when this came down. It was to keep sudzing down.
> 
> Similar to requiring the "Y-branch" tailpiece under the bowl to connect the dishwasher drain to.
> 
> Yep, as high under cabinet as possible to help assure the dishwasher stays trapped and does not siphon out (doubt it), or connect to an approved air gap fitting mounted in the counter top.


Keep the sudzing down?? Oh bs... all dishwashing degerants are low sudzing for that reason... 
By the way, I'll take aav vent anyday over those crappy,leaky, smelly dishwasher anti syphon vent on countertop. They only works for the 1st 3days.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

"At then end of the day it works, it's serviceable and it's been inspected."
Enough said. 
Sometime you do what you gotta do Team BP.
Carry on sir.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Keep the sudzing down?? Oh bs... all dishwashing degerants are low sudzing for that reason...
> By the way, I'll take aav vent anyday over those crappy,leaky, smelly dishwasher anti syphon vent on countertop. They only works for the 1st 3days.



Wouldn't put an air gap fitting in myself., but when they fail the waterfall sure looks pretty,,,,,,, Properly installed no moving parts, indirect discharge into an open pipe to the branch tailpiece and still provides a trap for the dishwasher, smells, unless you count the section to the tailpiece., no more than a dirty disposer.

Are the "AAV" approved in the Country of Cook County,,,,,, sure not for the rest of the State.

Do you remember when customers would use regular dish washing liquid in dishwashers, and that IDPH required "Y-branch baffled tail pieces"......

Same possibility of a washer dumping to close to a floor drain, I have seen the sudzing make it back through a floor drain after a washer discharge,,,,, no Bullsh**...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

kitchen said:


> Hi good day for a kitchen remodeling you need this kind of company, because We are experienced with residential and commercial remodels and have a lot experience with investor rehabs. We provide only the best quality remodeling material in the industry to ensure you get a quality remodel that will last for many years to come.


looks liks schit, now take your spam and shove it up your azz...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Why are you bringing up a 7 year old thread?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Plumbus said:


> Why are you bringing up a 7 year old thread?


We deleted a spammer who resurrected the thread.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> Why are you bringing up a 7 year old thread?


as said above, answering a spammer...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’m starting to like the new moderator tools. I didn’t like the layout at first, I’d say it’s like switching from Microsoft to Apple.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> looks liks schit, now take your spam and shove it up your azz...


When quoting spam, please delete their links. I had to edit your post. IDC if you quote them, just don’t help promote them.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> When quoting spam, please delete their links. I had to edit your post. IDC if you quote them, just don’t help promote them.


I thought I deleted the link when quoting them...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I thought I deleted the link when quoting them...


Nope. Now go sit in the corner for 5 minutes!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Impossible!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Nope. Now go sit in the corner for 5 minutes!


can I bring some ky jelly???? that will get you 10 minutes..


----------

